# I need help with Reaper and EZ Drummer VST!!!!!!



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

I just installed EZ Drummer and I downloaded the free version of Reaper the other day. All I want to do is to be able to use EZD in Reaper. But I cannot figure out how. EZD doesnt show up in the VST folder in Reaper and I don't know why. All this stuff is very very new to me and it's already pissing me off  Can ANYONE help me solve this issue please.

Also, none of the keys on my computers keyboard seem to activate any of the parts of the drum set. WTF!?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's not called EZdrummer. It has a different name. What VST's are listed?


----------



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

If I go to the FX Browser tab in Reaper and go to VST is gives me a list of things that all start with Rea. Like this,
ReaComp (Cockos)
ReaControlMIDI (Cockos)
ReaDelay (Cockos)
ReaEQ (Cockos)

and so forth. The Set Path to VST Plug-Ins for Toontracks EZD says C:\Program Files (x86)\VstPlugins\Toontrack\ I put that exact location into the Add VST spot in Reapers preferneces and still nothing.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 12, 2011)

Try rescanning for VST's.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

did that and nothing happens


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, crap. I'm not anywhere near my studio pc, but tomorrow I will be. If anyone else wants to chime in in the meantime, go ahead, otherwise, I'll get back tomorrow.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks man, I appreciate the help. 

Anybody else have a way to get it to show up in my VST list in the FX browser in Reaper?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Click on the Instrument tab,

Or Right Click on the Track Bar,

And Instead of "INsert New track" click "Insert Virtual Instrument" or whatever it is.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Click on the Instrument tab,
> 
> Or Right Click on the Track Bar,
> 
> And Instead of "INsert New track" click "Insert Virtual Instrument" or whatever it is.


 OK, i get the same FX Browser box and no Toontrack or EZD anything. Just the same old stuff.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Curses,

Dagnabbit...

This is Unacceptable...

Try installing it again...

EZDrummer that is.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Curses,
> 
> Dagnabbit...
> 
> ...


 Goddamnit!!!!! I can play beats in EZ Drummer and drag them into Reaper but it doesnt have any sound playback and the VST thing is getting on my nerves. Not a good way to start out my first attempt at recording at all.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

Reinstalled EZD and still the same thing. I hate the technologiezzzzz


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 12, 2011)

What Folder did you INstall it into?


----------



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> What Folder did you INstall it into?



I didn't choose. It just installed it into the default it uses I guess. It looks like its in program files (x86)\toontrack\ezdrummer


----------



## pitbulltodd (Oct 12, 2011)

this is the video i used to configure ezdrummer into reaper. hope it helps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RahF9H-tNw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## KINGSWOOD (Oct 13, 2011)

its called dfh in the effects list for me


----------



## facemelt (Oct 13, 2011)

go to the folder Vst connections in your drive, copy the ezdrummer.dll and then go to the folder of reaper and then fx folder, paste the .dll there. that should work i think


----------



## Riffer (Oct 13, 2011)

pitbulltodd said:


> this is the video i used to configure ezdrummer into reaper. hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RahF9H-tNw&feature=player_embedded#!


 


facemelt said:


> go to the folder Vst connections in your drive, copy the ezdrummer.dll and then go to the folder of reaper and then fx folder, paste the .dll there. that should work i think


 I'm going to try both of these when I get home from work. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## aiur55 (Oct 13, 2011)

make sure you arm the track for recording in reaper.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 13, 2011)

Any sauce?


----------



## manana (Oct 13, 2011)

Check the vstplugins folder. Sometimes it will install the vst dll itself there, and the rest into another folder. Make repear clear the cache and rescan after adding the vstplugins folder(c\program files\vstplugins


----------



## Riffer (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I've got it working. I can now drag and drop beat from EZD to Reaper and it will load the EZD interface in the Reaper program. But how do I edit the track once it's in Reaper. Like, lets say I wanted to have a kick drum do a burst, can I add individual drums pieces? Basically I want to write my own drum tracks with EZD in Reaper.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 13, 2011)

Double click the loop and the MIDI editor appears - you have the notes on top and the bars on the bottom are the velocity. It'll appear right on the bar you just clicked on.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 13, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Double click the loop and the MIDI editor appears - you have the notes on top and the bars on the bottom are the velocity. It'll appear right on the bar you just clicked on.


 Ahhhhh, awesome. I'm a pretty big noob at this stuff. Thanks a ton guys. I'm sure I'll be asking you guys a shit ton of questions about this stuff so just hopefully you guys don't get annoyed. I'm also looking into getting a Line 6 KB37 Midi keyboard to record with too.


----------

